# Hp psc 1350



## Wuzzat? (Feb 16, 2010)

Couldn't get it to print.

So, of course, the next time I rebooted the computer all the seemingly failed print commands came home to roost and the printer would not stop.  There was paper everywhere.

How do I cancel all print jobs on this willful piece of [email protected]?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 16, 2010)

If you right click on the printer icon in the lower task bar, doesn't the prompt for cancle all print jobs come up?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 16, 2010)

Right clicking for us Apple owners is a problem.  

Usually these dialog boxes say "no print jobs pending" because I think the jobs have already gone into the printer's own memory.

The "cancel" button on this printer is a placebo.


----------



## frozenstar (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you get it working already?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 18, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> Have you get it working already?


No.  

The plan now is to ask only once for a printout.  If nothing comes out I reboot the computer and ask again.  If that doesn't work I'm out of options.  

Computers are really great when they actually work.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 18, 2010)

I have always unplugged the printer.  It takes quite a while for the memory to fizzle out, but if you wait long enough, it will usually forget what was sent to it.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 18, 2010)

Speedbump said:


> I have always unplugged the printer.  It takes quite a while for the memory to fizzle out, but if you wait long enough, it will usually forget what was sent to it.


Yes.
Eliminating reset buttons on this stuff was pure vanity.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree, I don't know what they were thinking, but it's always been that way with any printer I've owned.  I guess they don't think we might make a mistake now and then.  Or they have stock in the paper industry.


----------

